# Phal. reichenbachiana 'Pikachu' AM



## rdlsreno (Jan 10, 2011)

My Phal. reichenbachiana 'Pikachu' got an award of merit of 80 pts. I have posted this plant with a thread that cnycharles posted last year. Here is the link http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13053
This particular plant is a good grower and produces a lot of spikes. The NS. is 4.7 cm. It has a musky fragrance and the spike does not grow much longer than the leaves and are very thin where as Phal. fasciata has longer and thicker spikes and has an green apple fragrance. I will self it soon. 

Ramon  

Phal. reichenbachiana 'Pikachu' AM







Plant


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Gorgeous flowers... You deserve that award!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 10, 2011)

Great plant, lovely blooms!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice and congrats for the AM.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats and thanx for the info. Now to find out if there's an album version!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice!

But why Pikachu?! Pokemon fan?


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice plant and nice picture!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2011)

I love phals with markings and this one is no exception!!!! Wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations, Ramon! Beautiful flower and beautiful photos of it and your plant.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 10, 2011)

very nice! congratulations


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice big round flat flowers. I like it.

My fasciata smells like tangerines rather than green apples. It's also a summer bloomer, and I don't recall it ever making it past October with a bloom.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 11, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Nice!
> 
> But why Pikachu?! Pokemon fan?



It looks like Pikachu.

Ramon


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 17, 2011)

Very exotic and nice! :clap:


----------



## e-spice (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice. Congratulations.

e-spice


----------

